# touchpad shortcuts driving me CRAZY!!



## zannie1986 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi guys,
 I havea toshiba satellite M505-S4940 and I just upgraded from vista to windows 7 with unfortunate results. when i was on vista, the touchpad came equipped with ridiculous "shortcuts" that stilted motion, indicated where my fingers were on the touchpad (ie showed a picture of the touch pad with a finger in a spiral pattern, retarded things like that). supposedly they were made to make scrolling easier, but it actually...as far as I can tell slows it down. ANYWAY in vista i was able to disable these dreadful effects, by going to the customizing area and indicating that i wanted no shortcut associated with any corner of the touchpad my finger touched...now that I'm in windows 7 however, they have COME BACK IN FULL FORCE, even adding some freaking useless magnifying glass that i have difficulties undoing so I look like i'm using a 65 yr old's comp. i've gone back to the customizing the touchpad area, there are NO SHORTCUTS ASSOCIATED WITH THE TOUCHPAD. it's freaking me out and it's making me hate this computer. sorry for the long explanation..I'm just in tirade mode! anyone have any tips to get rid of these abominations?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 14, 2010)

Did you install the driver by synaptics?

http://www.synaptics.com/support/drivers


----------



## zannie1986 (Jan 16, 2010)

i'm not sure...i know i tried to undo it with a driver--i don't know if it was that one or not, just know it failed to change anything...would downloading the synaptic revert it back all old school simple style?


----------

